# Drying herbs



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

So today when I got home from work, I realized I had more cilantro and parsley than I could possibly use before it went bad, so I decided I would give drying it out a shot. I used my propane oven, on the lowest setting, shilling the leaves every now and then, and once dried (30 minutes or so) I crushed them up. 
Both the cilantro and parsley were in those 99 cent bundles from publix.
The tray is parsley, the jar is the cilantro.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jimbo,
Maybe try a dehydrator?


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Yes a dehydrator is in the list, but I want a solar one, and I'm still deciding what design I like. 
Today I was mostly just in a hurry today this stuff so it did not get fruity on me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good job.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I used some of the parsley in Mac and cheese, and it seemed to have retained flavor OK. But I think less heat would have been better. I think I'm going to attempt to sun dry some tomatoes next.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We been all electric for a hundred years or so. One of those ovens makes a great dehydrator if ran on the lowest settting and crack the door to the first notch. Puts it right at 140 f. Which is just right.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

If you save/freeze the stems you can use them in soups and stews.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Basil parsley oregano dill thyme sage rosemary cayanne ........home grown

Dry in sun or dehydrator. Then put in sterile mason jars in oven at lowest heat for 15 min, put on lids and let cool they will seal. Store in cool dry place w/no light. W


----------

